
Ask HN: Where's All the Entrepreneurship / Bootstrapping Content? - thenomad
I&#x27;ve noticed that HN seems to have seen a drop-off in the amount of entrepreneurship content these days. At the same time, bootstrappers.io seems to mostly be dead or at least quiet. And &#x2F;r&#x2F;entrepreneur has the usual Reddit problems of being 99% beginner questions, as far as I can see.<p>Is there another place the entrepreneurship crowd-curated content can be found? I don&#x27;t think the volume of content has dropped off, but it doesn&#x27;t seem to be bubbling up on the link aggregators I&#x27;m aware of.<p>(My working definition of &quot;Entrepreneurship content&quot;: stuff aimed at bootstrapped or otherwise sub-$1m MRR companies, talking business strategy, tactics, everything from developing product ideas to marketing. )
======
jeletonskelly
It's here, usually in the form of blog posts. If you want more of that content
on the front page, I would suggest spending some time in `/newest` and up-
voting those type of submissions. That's all you can do; the rest is up to
everyone else, but you can't just read the front page and complain that the
stuff you want to read isn't there without spending time up-voting new
submissions.

~~~
thenomad
I do indeed spend time in /new upvoting - seems like a decent thing to do.

However, that's not a great technique for finding valuable content, in my
experience - the signal-to-noise ratio is rather biased in favour of the noise
:)

Hence asking for advice. It wasn't meant as a complaint: if the groupmind of
HN has decided it doesn't love entrepreneurship content, that's fine. But
given there are a lot of other entrepreneurs on HN, I figured that one or more
of them would know if entrepreneur-central had moved!

~~~
jeletonskelly
Fair enough, I didn't mean to be condescending. I think you might like
/r/startups more than the entrepreneur sub. :-)

